# New member



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I finally got around to sending my dues in last night. I look forward to meeting everyone and learning as much as possible.

I won't be able to attend many meetings since I work on Saturdays most of the time  

Just wanted to say Hi!
Brian


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Brian,

Welcome to the club!

This month's meeting will be on Sunday and should be very interesting especially for someone new to the hobby. It will be great if you could come!

--Nikolay


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Sunday is perfect. I'll be there.

Thanks,
Brian


----------

